# NEW HAUNTCAST Post Mortem: Autumn is Coming!



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Baker and the crew knock another one outta the park. Great show! Always look forward to it!


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Its always nice to have a new HC on the podosphere. Dig up Ed and Dick ??.
Stay Scary and GFY


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Great interview with the Davis crew!


----------

